# 9-year-old Girl Injured When Dallas Driver Opens Fire In Road Rage Incident



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 22, 2020)

N) - A 9-year-old girl, who was shot in the side in what her mother says was a road rage incident, is recovering from injuries to her kidney and intestines, but her life will never be the same.

Mother Diamond Dixon was driving along a Dallas interstate Sunday night with her 9-year-old daughter, Rubye Rhodes, in the backseat. Dixon says a speeding male driver in a white, two-door car suddenly swerved in front of her, cutting her off. She honked her horn at the driver, and he slammed on his brakes.






A bullet, allegedly fired by a road rage driver, hit 9-year-old Rubye Rhodes in the side, damaging her kidney and intestines. (Source: Family photos/KTVT/CNN)
“My thought was to get away from him,” she said. “It was a white male, salt and pepper hair. He had a shorter haircut with a goatee.”

Dixon got in the other lane and started to pull past the man. That’s when, she says, he started shooting. At least one of the bullets hit Rubye.


“He looked at me. We made eye contact before, and the next thing I know I heard ‘pop, pop, pop, pop, pop,’” Dixon said. “My child started screaming, ‘I got shot, Mama. I got hit.’”

The bullet went through Rubye’s side, damaging her kidney and intestines. She underwent two surgeries and remained in the intensive care unit until Tuesday. She will probably be in the hospital for another week.

Dixon says the 9-year-old’s life will never be the same. Rubye will “now need hand and foot monitoring and support,” according to a GoFundMe set up for her medical and recovery expenses.


Police are still searching for the driver who opened fire on the family’s SUV. Dixon says she hopes the man will turn himself in or someone else will come forward with information to help identify him.


“It’s one of those things you always see and hear about on the news, someone being involved in a road rage incident or something like that, but you never really think it will happen to you,” she said. “If you see someone driving crazy or erratic, the best thing to do would just be report them immediately.”

Dixon says the man was driving a newer model car, like an Infiniti.

Crime Stoppers will pay up to $5,000 for information that leads to the arrest and indictment of the suspect.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 22, 2020)

I need this story to end with that they found this POS and he will spend umpteen years behind bars.

 I pray this little girl and her mom recover fully from this trauma.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 22, 2020)

Man, this dude needs to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. 

Also,  it's a reminder to me to keep my cool. I have had road rage (in the past *cough*). But I have a baby now,  so I can't be getting all crazy with blowing horns and such.  As my Mom says, it's only a few seconds and you'll never see these people again.  So I keep that in mind.  A horn blow isn't worth potentially life- altering consequences.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 22, 2020)

If you swerve in front of me unexpectedly my knee jerk reaction is to blow the horn. There is no getting around it if folks wanna shoot at you they gone do it whether you blow the horn or not. You have to be a special kind of evil to shoot randomly into someone's car.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 25, 2020)

Both my girl and my dude have road rage and I always feel like I’m going to die whenever either one of them drives- especially my friend. I just had to get out of the passenger’s seat and intervene in a conflict between her and another driver when went out shopping before the holidays even though technically the other driver was wrong and refused to back up in a parking lot so my friend could get in a turning lane - she could have fixed it before there were tons of cars going both ways in the street. The lady was dead wrong because no one was behind her but I don’t want to die Christmas shopping at TJ Maxx over something that stupid. My friend could have backed up a little. My nerves were shot for the rest of the day.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jan 25, 2020)

I have road rage. My husband has prevented me from exiting my vehicle at least one time that I can remember to confront another driver. I no longer do that. You get a tap on the horn from me (and I do a mental woosah), but if you present a danger to others, I call in your plate to the police. It's not all altruistic though, to my shame. The call gives me a way to blow off some steam.


----------



## Laela (Jan 25, 2020)

I hope they catch this guy soon..he's  a menace to society to just shoot up a car and take off. The mom had eye contact with him (a big no-no in IMHO) so she should've been able to give police a good description so they could  release a sketch of driver


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 25, 2020)

chocolat79 said:


> Man, this dude needs to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Also,  it's a reminder to me to keep my cool. I have had road rage (in the past *cough*). But I have a baby now,  so I can't be getting all crazy with blowing horns and such.  As my Mom says, it's only a few seconds and you'll never see these people again.  So I keep that in mind.  A horn blow isn't worth potentially life- altering consequences.


I’m not disagreeing but I think we spend too much time here policing ourselves. It takes the focus off the jerk and lightweight puts the blame on us.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 26, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m not disagreeing but I think we spend too much time here policing ourselves. It takes the focus off the jerk and lightweight puts the blame on us.


I agree AND I can't control the actions of others. If a horn sets someone off, it's clearly that man's fault,  but I don't want to be the recipient of the rage.  Some people are just looking for a reason.  I can't prevent someone from doing something to me,  but if I'm able to do any little thing that may buffer that,  then I'll do it to keep myself and family safe.  Cynical as it is, I assume most people are crazy and try to act accordingly.


----------



## Laela (Feb 1, 2020)

*9-year-old Dallas road rage shooting victim recovering at home*
"The part that hurts the worst is that you can't really absorb all their pain," said Diamond Dixon. Her daughter has had four surgeries after a road rage shooting.
LOCAL
Author: Jobin Panicker
Published: 10:17 PM CST January 28, 2020
Updated: 10:17 PM CST January 28, 2020

Diamond Dixon lives in Oklahoma City, but frequently heads down to Dallas to see friends. It's only a three-hour drive, and she often uses the weekends to make that trip. Last weekend, she took her second-oldest daughter named Rubye with her.

"This is the one weekend I actually had a child with me," Dixon said.

What was supposed to be a simple trip to Dallas turned traumatic when they were involved in a road-rage shooting. Rubye was riding in the SUV with her mom and her mother's friend when another driver fired several shots into the family's vehicle, according to Dixon. It was around 8:30 p.m. Sunday on Interstate 35 North.

Dixon says an older-model sedan raced in front of them and cut them off. She honked at the driver and Dixon says she raced ahead to get away from the suspect.

Dixon says the driver slammed on the brakes twice in front of her.

"You could hear it bouncing it off the car too...I heard like a ping-ping-ping," Dixon said describing the bullets hitting her SUV.

"It was like loud firecrackers, like a firecracker right in your ear," Rubye said.

Dallas police said there were three shots fired into Dixon's car. One bullet hit Rubye on the left side. The family told WFAA the bullet rested near her pelvis but struck her kidneys and small intestine.

"[She] immediately started screaming: 'Mom I got shot, I got hit,'" Dixon said.

Dixon frantically drove to Children's Hospital in Dallas. Rubye has already had four surgeries, and a fifth surgery is set for a month later. She'll miss close to three weeks of school.

It hurts to walk, so she is mostly limited to the couch.

"The part that hurts the worst is that you can't really absorb all their pain," Dixon said.

Dallas police is searching for the shooter. Police initially described the shooter as a slightly balding white man with a salt-and-pepper goatee. He was last seen headed north on I-35 near the Mañana exit in a white, older-model sedan.

Crime Stoppers will pay up to $5,000 for information that leads to the arrest and indictment for this felony offense and other felony offenses.

Call Crime Stoppers at 214-373-TIPS, 24 hours a day, seven days a week.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 1, 2020)

I want this pos found now.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 1, 2020)

I hope, in addition to spending a very long time in jail, he gets a serious beatdown. smh. 

It should never be that serious.


----------

